# Looking for advice on goose calls



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting a new goose call. I have a Heartland G-force and Buck Gardner Grey Ghost but my Heartland is getting old. Im looking at finding a good replacement call for it. I'm really looking at the TG Pro Super Mag or Super Thang. Any info on the calls or any other call suggestions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## jdowns (Apr 14, 2010)

Check out FFwaterfowl.com click on store and on that page you will see a brand new call by Lynch Mob calls made custom for ffwaterfowl called the INFERNO. It has the new xfactor guts and I promise you this call is awesome. Check it out.


----------



## Thunderstruck1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Take a good look at the Foiles Migrators line.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.winglockcalls.com/goosecalls.htm


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bought a Super Thang. Absolutely love the call. Easily best investment I have made. Tim Grounds calls can't be beaten.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I got the new Zink NOZ about a month ago and love it, easy to use and a ton of range, you can pull some crazy sounds out of this call.


----------



## Nicole34 (Sep 13, 2010)

Take a share if you have new.
Thanks...make money online


----------



## THEIRCOMMITTED10 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im a sponsor here at NoDak Outdoors. Take a look at my goose calls. Id be more than happy to build you a custom call you can cherish for many years to come.

www.committedcustomcalls.com

Thanks ! ! -Gary


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

I am by no means a goose call expert but I have blown MANY MANY calls and all of them from all the major names and quite a few smaller goose call makers. here is my advice and take what u want from it. Get yourself a foiles Strait Meat Honker if you have never really blown a call before. VERY easy to blow and sounds good too and foiles does have great customer service even though Jeff is an arrogant ***!!! After you have blown goose calls for a while i would STRONGLY recommend getting a Tim Grounds Triple crown!! Probably thee best goose call on the market today that I know about. It blows just a little different but once you get use to it, it is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

THEIRCOMMITTED10 said:


> Im a sponsor here at NoDak Outdoors. Take a look at my goose calls. Id be more than happy to build you a custom call you can cherish for many years to come.
> 
> http://www.committedcustomcalls.com
> 
> Thanks ! ! -Gary


X10 on Gary's call


----------

